# C'était à se demander



## gvergara

Salut : 

Je comprends bien le sens de cette expression dans ce contexte, mais je voudrais savoir si vous pourriez la reformuler en d'autres termes. Merci à tous, à tÔt

_Non, Benjamin était là [ ... ] Un peu plus immobile, peut-être, dans cette lueur intermittente. Et dans l'hôpital qui dormait. Et dans la ville, autour, tellement assoupie tout à coup. *C'était à se demander* ce qu'ils fichaient ici tous les quatre ..._
*De " La petite marchande de prose " par Daniel Pennac*

GỠnzalỠ


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut GỠnzalỠ, 

Par exemple : tout ceci nous amenait à nous demander ce qu'ils fichaient ici...
 (j'ai pas trouvé plus court ! Tu peux oter tes lunettes...  )


----------



## Punky Zoé

Salut amigÕ

Rien de bien transcendant ...
"tout cela faisait qu'on se demandait..."


----------



## gvergara

Donc si j'ai bel et bien compris, la phrase suivante *devrait* ( plus ou moins  ) être correcte:

_On m'a dit que Luisa était en cours de route pour la côte le soir où le meurtre a eu lieu. Et avec son copain, en plus. *C'est à croire* que Luisa n'est pas coupable, comme on l'avait pensé au début._


----------



## Punky Zoé

gvergara said:


> Donc si j'ai bel et bien compris, la phrase suivante *devrait* ( plus ou moins  ) être correcte:
> 
> _On m'a dit que Luisa était en cours de route pour la côte le soir où le meurtre a eu lieu. Et avec son copain, en plus. *C'est à croire* que Luisa n'est pas coupable, comme on l'avait pensé au début._


La phrase est grammaticalement correcte, mais dans ce cas, après avoir consulté ma conseillère spéciale (très ), je crois qu'on utiliserais plutôt : "Tout porte à croire" ou bien "on veut nous faire croire" (si le on qui a dit a menti).

J'utiliserais "c'est à croire" dans ce contexte : "Si Luisa était en route avec son copain, elle ne pouvait pas être sur le lieu du crime. C'est à croire qu'elle n'est pas coupable."

Tu poses des questions de plus en plus difficiles, GỠnzalỠ, c'est à croire que tu cherches à nous coller !


----------



## itka

gvergara said:


> Donc si j'ai bel et bien compris, la phrase suivante *devrait* ( plus ou moins  ) être correcte:
> 
> _On m'a dit que Luisa était en cours de route pour la côte le soir où le meurtre a eu lieu. Et avec son copain, en plus. *C'est à croire* que Luisa n'est pas coupable, comme on l'avait pensé au début._



Punky Z. te donne des phrases synonymes mais moi, ta phrase initiale ne me choque pas... Enfin, pas aux mêmes endroits ! (Il est bien entendu qu'on est dans la quintessence du raffinement et non dans la simple correction !)

Déjà, je dirais "contrairement à ce que" au lieu de "comme"... puisqu'il s'agit non d'une similitude mais d'une opposition (_*C'est à croire qu'elle est innocente, comme on l'on avait pensé au début.)_... quoique... évidemment, pour le style c'est pas terrible...

_On m'a dit que Luisa était en [cours de] route pour la côte le soir où le meurtre a eu lieu. Et avec son copain, en plus. *C'est à croire* qu'elle n'est pas coupable, contrairement à ce qu'on avait pensé au début.

_Bon, il doit y avoir mieux que ce "contrairement" qui pèse des tonnes, mais je ne vois pas trop quoi mettre à la place...


----------



## Nicomon

Les longs adverbes m'énervent aussi, mais je ne vois pas non plus comment remplacer ce _contrairement_, en gardant la fin de la phrase.  

À l'inverse de / au contraire de / à l'opposé de... je n'aime pas trop non plus.

Peut être...
C'est à croire qu'elle est innocente et qu'on a eu tort de la soupçonner?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

gvergara said:


> [...]_On m'a dit que Luisa était en cours de route pour la côte le soir où le meurtre a eu lieu. Et avec son copain, en plus. *C'est à croire* que Luisa n'est pas coupable, comme on l'avait pensé au début._


Comme PZ et sa conseillère, j'ai l'impression que ce que tu veux exprimer, GOnzalO, ce n'est ce que tu as écrit...
Je comprends que tu voudrais plutôt dire que tout concorde, tout va dans le sens de l'innocence de Luisa. Non ? Dis-moi si je me trompe.
Si c'est le cas, je pencherais aussi plus vers « tout (nous) porte à croire que... » au lieu de « c'est à croire que... ».


----------



## LV4-26

Comme à itka, le "_c'est à croire_" de Gonzalo me convient parfaitement et je ne vois pas la nécessité de le remplacer par un "_tout porte à croire_".

Ce qui justifie son utilisation ici, c'est le fait que l'auteur vient de citer deux bonnes raisons pour que Luisa ne soit pas coupable.

A la différence de _(c'est) à croire_, _tout porte à croire_ se passe très bien d'être justifié, a priori, par des éléménts pécis. 
Un seul indice, même s'il est capital, me semple un peu court pour être désigné par le mot "_tout_".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il y a deux "indices" dans son "alibi" : le fait qu'elle était en voyage et qu'en plus elle était accompagnée d'un témoin (son copain). 
Ce qui me gêne avec « c'est à croire », c'est que quand on dit ça, normalement on n'y croit pas vraiment. Enfin, c'est mon impression.
Alors que là, on devient convaincu de l'innocence de Louisa.


----------



## LV4-26

Là-dessus, je suis plus d'accord.
Ce qui pourrait éventuellement me gêner ici, ce serait que "c'est à croire" serait un peu "sous-employé".
En effet, pour que l'expression donne son plein rendement, il faut que les conclusions tirées soient fortes, radicales, surprenantes....

Exemple possible: :
_J'avais quitté M. Dupont à cet endroit précis. Six mois plus tard, il était toujours exactement au même endroit. (C'était) A croire qu'il était resté totalement immobile pendant tout ce temps._

Autre exemple
_A croire que tu ne m'aimes plus._


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:


> [...] Exemple possible: :
> _J'avais quitté M. Dupont à cet endroit précis. Six mois plus tard, il était toujours exactement au même endroit. (C'était) A croire qu'il était resté totalement immobile pendant tout ce temps._


Et crois-tu vraiment que M. Dupont soit resté immobile pendant 6 mois quand tu dis ça ? 

Autre exemple :
« J'ai cherché mes clés partout pendant deux jours entiers. Je les ai finalement retrouvées dans mon sac. C'est à croire que je perds la boule ! »
Mais je ne pense pas perdre la tête du tout !  (enfin, pas encore...)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je suis toujours d'accord avec Karine dans ce cas précis, "c'est à croire" porte à mon avis, une nuance d'incrédulité ou d'ironie, que je ne devine pas dans les intentions de Gonzalo. L'incrédulité est encore plus évidente dans la forme négative "c'est à n'y pas croire".

(- c'est à croire que Karine est ma conseillère spéciale = on pourrait le penser, mais on a du mal à y croire
  - tout porte à croire que Karine est ma conseillère spéciale = par déduction, on est porté à croire qu'elle l'est effectivement)


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> (- c'est à croire que Karine est ma conseillère spéciale = on pourrait le penser, mais on a du mal à y croire
> - tout porte à croire que Karine est ma conseillère spéciale = par déduction, on est porté à croire qu'elle l'est effectivement)


 
Je suis en effet portée à croire que Karine est ta conseillère spéciale et tout porte à croire que vous interprétez les intentions de Gonzalo de la même façon. 

Au post #4, il y a une virgule devant *comme* - que je n'avais pas vue au départ - qui me laisse un peu songeuse. C'est à croire que Gonzalo adore poser des colles et qu'il y a en fait 2 interprétations possibles de sa phrase initiale.

Alors si "on" pensait depuis le début que Luisa était *innocente (pas coupable)* et que les 2 alibis semblent le confirmer, je dirais aussi.

_Tout porte à croire qu'elle est innocente, comme on le pensait (d'ailleurs) depuis le début._

Si "on" la croyait *coupable* au début, que ces alibis semblent prouver le contraire, mais que malgré tout "on" n'est toujours pas tout à fait convaincu de son innocence, alors:

_C'est à croire qu'elle est innocente, contrairement à ce qu'on pensait au début / c'est à croire qu'on a (peut-être) eu tort de la penser coupable. _


----------



## gvergara

Punky Zoé said:


> Tu poses des questions de plus en plus difficiles, GỠnzalỠ, c'est à croire que tu cherches à nous coller !


 


Nicomon said:


> C'est à croire que Gonzalo adore poser des colles et qu'il y a en fait 2 interprétations possibles de sa phrase initiale.


Chers amis :

C'est à croire que c'est moi qui suis coupable et non plus Luisa !  À ce qu'il paraît, il s'agit là d'une différence très subtile, laquelle a été la cause d'un débat fort intéressant... Merci à tous, à tÔt

GỠnzalỠ


----------



## Punky Zoé

Rien ne porte à croire que tu sois coupable, dans ce cas,  GỠnzalỠ !
Responsable, oui, mais pas coupable ...


----------



## LV4-26

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et crois-tu vraiment que M. Dupont soit resté immobile pendant 6 mois quand tu dis ça ?


Bien sûr que non. Nous sommes bien d'accord. C'est pourquoi je suggérais que, dans la phrase proposée par Gonzalo, la conclusion tirée n'était pas assez surprenante, a priori.

A priori seulement, parce qu'avec un contexte adapté, cela peut marcher.
Je rejoins en cela la fin du post de Nicomon.
Si tout le monde a cru Luisa coupable depuis le début, s'il s'agit d'une certitude bien établie, alors l'idée qu'elle puisse être innocente devient suffisamment étonnante pour mériter le "c'est à croire", qui vient précisément bouleverser cette certitude.
Sous-entendu : Ça paraît totalement impossible mais il faut peut-être se faire à l'idée qu'elle puisse être innocente.

Dans ce sens, "_c'est à croire_" et "_c'est à se demander_" sont très proches
_C'est à se demander si elle est bien coupable.
_Dans les deux cas, (comme dans la phrase de Pennac) on a affaire à un doute inenvisageable quelques minutes auparavant. Et qui n'est encore qu'un doute.

_C'était à se demander ce qu'ils fichaient ici tous les quatre ..._
pourrait être traduit par
_A croire qu'il n'avaient aucune raison d'être là..._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour à tous. 

hou la la, la discussions est bien engagée, touffue, ardue, et le sujet difficile ; je vais cependant essayer d’y apporter mon grain de sel.

Dans l’expression initiale de Gvergara (ou Gonzalo ? j’ai deux transcriptions) " *C'était à se demander*_ ce qu'ils fichaient ici tous les quatre ..._ ", le sens est " _C’était au point que / C’était à ce point qu’on se demandait si,_ ... ", marquant ainsi l’étonnement causé par l’écart entre les faits et l’idée qu’on se faisait de la situation.

Puis nous avons glissé vers une autre expression, avec deux questions distinctes : 
=> *C'est à croire*_ que Luisa n'est pas coupable,_
=> _comme on l'avait pensé au début._

Éliminons d’emblée la seconde : alors même que le sens est celui indiqué par Itka ("_contrairement à ce que l’on avait pensé au début_") _comme _se justifie ici par le fait qu’il porte sur le seul adjectif _coupable_ et non la locution complète (négative) _n’est pas coupable_ . Le contre-exemple d’Itka est parfait : " _C'est à croire qu'elle est innocente, comme on l'on avait pensé au débu_t " aboutit à un contre-sens.

Passons au sens et à l’utilisation de _c’est à croire_ . Ici, je rejoindrai plutôt LV4 que Karine et PZ : 

=> c’_est à croire _introduit l’idée que c’est plausible = _c’est à ce point que j’y crois _;
=> _cela porte à croire / tout porte à croire_ exprime qu’on n’y croit pas, malgré les efforts de « on » pour ne le faire accroire, exactement comme le signale d’ailleurs PZ 





> "Tout porte à croire" ou bien "on veut nous faire croire" (si le on qui a dit a menti).


 
Un point nous éclaire particulièrement : quand Karine (au # 12) cite les deux exemples de LV4, elle a évidemment raison sur le fond en mettant en cause la véracité, aux yeux-mêmes du locuteur, de l’hypothèse avancée. Et PZ enfonce le clou en suivant. 





> "c'est à croire" porte à mon avis, une nuance d'incrédulité ou d'ironie,


 
Même si, àmha, la distinction n’est pas exactement ciblée : en effet, on trouve dans ces exemples une explication subjective, c.-à-d. du point de vue du locuteur, ce qui est exactement le contraire dans " tout porte à croire / cela porte à croire " où l’on rapporte un point de vue étranger, extérieur (_cf. supra_, intervention de PZ). Que le point de vue subjectif soit crédule ou ironique, la forme grammaticale n’en change pas et c’est le contexte qui fera la différence.

C’est d’ailleurs pour cela que chacun s’accorde à comprendre, dans la phrase soumise par Gonzalo, que Lucia est innocente aux yeux du locuteur. C’est pourquoi je la trouve très bien, cette phrase : " *C'est à croire*_ que Luisa n'est pas coupable, comme on l'avait pensé au début._ " Mais rien ne vous oblige à partager mon avis.


P.S. qui peut me dire comment on fait des alineas (pas des retraits de paragraphe) sur ces lignes ?


----------



## gvergara

Hélas, hélas ! Me voici, la suite du cauchemar... Regardez la phrase suivante, sur laquelle je suis tombé aujourd'hui

__ Thian, vous êtes arrivé après la nouvelle, mais* tout porte à croire* que nous avons un huitième cadavre sur les bras._
*De " La petite marchande de prose " par Daniel Pennac*

Est-ce qu'on ne peut pas remplacer _tout porte à croire_ par _c'est à croire_ dans ce cas ? Les flics n'ont pas de preuves suffisantes pour assurer qu'il y a eu un huitième meurtre...

GÔnzalÔ


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est à croire,  GÔnzalÔ, que Pennac et toi vous êtes ligués pour nous faire devenir fous ! (et ne prends pas ce faux air innocent, sourcils levés ).

Mais, je persiste et signe, "tout porte à croire", n'est pas parfaitement synonyme de "c'est à croire", en ce qu'il porte une idée de déduction quasi-certaine, et un soupçon de fatalisme, que n'aurait pas c'est à croire. (mais c'est à croire que l'assassin les nargue, encore)

(tout porte à croire que Itka, Nicomon, LV4-26 et Piotr Ivanovitch ne vont pas être d'accord , Karine, peut-être? )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je n'aurais pu mieux dire de façon si concise, chère Punky. 
=> tout porte à croire => tout concorde => on en est quasi sûr maintenant...


----------



## gvergara

Punky Zoé said:


> C'est à croire, GÔnzalÔ, que Pennac et toi vous êtes ligués pour nous faire devenir fous ! (et ne prends pas ce faux air innocent, sourcils levés ).
> 
> Mais, je persiste et signe, "tout porte à croire", n'est pas parfaitement synonyme de "c'est à croire", en ce qu'il porte une idée de déduction quasi-certaine, et un soupçon de fatalisme, que n'aurait pas c'est à croire. (mais c'est à croire que l'assassin les nargue, encore)
> 
> (tout porte à croire que Itka, Nicomon, LV4-26 et Piotr Ivanovitch ne vont pas être d'accord , Karine, peut-être? )


Non que je sois bête... je suis très bête !  J'ai lu toutes vos réponses (comme d'habitude très bonnes) mais ce qui me dérange, c'est que dans ce cas on ne pourvoit pas les lecteurs de preuves suffisantes qui les _portent à croire_ qu'il y a eu en effet un huitième meurtre... La femme censée être tuée a juste disparu, et c'est tout... mais personne ne l'a vue monter dans la voiture d'un inconnu, personne n'a témoigné un enlèvement, on n'a pas non plus trouvé de taches de sang chez elle ; en fait on ne parle parle d'elle (et "très" en passant) qu'à la fin de la discussion... Et c'est parce que l'avis du flic me semble plutôt subjectif que je vous demandais si l'autre expression (_c'est à + Inf_ bien sûr) pourrait aussi convenir dans cette phrase. 

GŎnzalΘ (Il te convainc, cet humble clin d'œil, que je n'essaie pas de faire le malin, Briggi-Rocks (et toute la bande d'ailleurs) ?)


----------



## Anne345

Je suis d'accord avec vous Gonzalo : les expression _tout porte à croire_ et _c'est à croire_ sont équivalentes.  

Ce qui m'étonne dans cette vive discussion, c'est que personne n'ait fait référence à la définition de _porter_ dans ce contexte, selon mon Petit Robert (sens 7) c'est _pousser, inciter, inviter à_. 
Alors que _c'est à_ suivi d'un infinitif (Bobby, dans le sens 5) exprime le but ou la nécessité : _c'est à croire = il faut croire, on doit croire_. 

Quelle différence donc entre _Tout incite à croire_ ou _on doit croire_ ? 

Cela ne présume ni de la vérité, ni de ce que je vais croire ou pas. Je n'y vois aucune certitude, ni de subjectivité, et encore moins de fatalisme. C'est le contexte qui l'amène dans vos exemples. N'avez-vous jamais lu de romans policiers pour savoir que le premier suspect est rarement le coupable ? Pourtant tous les indices nous le désignaient, mais le bon détective lui n'y a pas cru.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'essaie une dernière fois (après ce serait de l'acharnement ! ) d'expliquer comment je sens ou en tout cas comment j'utilise ces expressions :
  « tout porte à croire <que ceci est vrai> » 
=> rien n'est sûr, mais tout concorde en apparence. Et moi, j'y crois.
 « c'est à croire <que ceci est vrai> » 
=> rien n'est sûr, mais les apparences, que je crois trompeuses, pourraient le laisser penser. Et moi, je n'y crois pas.


----------



## Nicomon

PZ s'est trompée en présumant le contraire car...

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec cette ultime explication de Karine, qui résume plus clairement les nuances que j'ai tenté de faire au post #14.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Cette relance de  GŎnzalΘ, m'a amenée à réfléchir non pas sur le sens de "c'est à " ou "tout porte à", mais sur le sens de "croire" dans ces expressions, n'y aurait-il pas un sens atténué proche de "s'imaginer" dans c'est à croire et un sens plus proche de "admettre" dans "tout porte à croire ?
(ne croyez pas que je délire, quoique ...)

Je n'ai pas de conclusion définitive là-dessus, mais je ne résiste pas à vous montrer ça !


----------

